# Worldmark West Yellowstone



## WinniWoman (Aug 28, 2011)

Are there crock pots in these units?


----------



## Lee B (Aug 28, 2011)

I think that, typically, all Worldmark resorts have the same kitchen amenities.


----------



## learnalot (Aug 28, 2011)

Lee B said:


> I think that, typically, all Worldmark resorts have the same kitchen amenities.



Which I think means no.  If you call the resort, they can tell you for sure.


----------



## Thomfam (Aug 28, 2011)

Does this trade through II or RCI?


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2011)

Thomfam said:


> Does this trade through II or RCI?



Worldmark in general trades through both.  We bought when they were with II so still have that affiliation.  More recently they have been RCI.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 28, 2011)

Guess I'll call them. We have them in our units at Smugglers Notch and it's great because you can put dinner in it in the morning and go out and have a blast all day and come back and it's done! If we weren't flying I'd bring one with me!


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Not sure*



mpumilia said:


> Are there crock pots in these units?



We stayed there a few years ago but I don't remember if they had crock pots in the units or not.  Lots of times at Worldmark and other timeshares the office will have one or two that they let you use if you ask.  Since lots of people don't use them they just don't make sense to have in every unit.
I have found in the past to either call or email and they are more then happy to answer any questions.
Bart


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 29, 2011)

I did call them today and they do not have them in the kitchens. Oh well. Will have to just eat out more! Ha!


----------



## learnalot (Aug 29, 2011)

mpumilia said:


> I did call them today and they do not have them in the kitchens. Oh well. Will have to just eat out more! Ha!



That works.  Or if you really use them a lot, you can probably buy one at a target or whatever they have around there for 25 bucks (which you could save cooking just one meal probably). When you are done, you can leave it in the room, take to the front desk, or donate to a shelter, church or charity close by.


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 29, 2011)

Thomfam said:


> Does this trade through II or RCI?



While the older WorldMark resorts exchange through both RCI and II the newer ones exchange through RCI only. WorldMark West Yellowstone is one of the newer WorldMark resorts.  It opened in 2007, after WorldMark had dropped its affiliation (or whatever the proper term is) with II and as such exchanges only through RCI.  It is listed in the RCI directory, #A411. I do not find it listed in the II directory.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Sep 4, 2011)

learnalot said:


> That works. Or if you really use them a lot, you can probably buy one at a target or whatever they have around there for 25 bucks (which you could save cooking just one meal probably). When you are done, you can leave it in the room, take to the front desk, or donate to a shelter, church or charity close by.


My husband is a fan of crock pots. You can find crock pots in GoodWill stores or Salvation Armies for $5-10, typically. Then when you leave, you can give it right back to the same place.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 4, 2011)

CalifasGirl said:


> My husband is a fan of crock pots. You can find crock pots in GoodWill stores or Salvation Armies for $5-10, typically. Then when you leave, you can give it right back to the same place.



Yes.  Thanks for adding that.  I thought about that later as well but forgot to go back and edit my post.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 4, 2011)

*Great Ideas!*

Thanks everyone!  PS I am actually renting a unit privately from an owner at Worldmark.


----------

